# asa 2013...shooting???



## 3-D Quest (Jan 26, 2007)

Not real sure yet...How about you Tim?
Any changes for you on the horizon next season?


----------



## candymaker13 (Apr 19, 2011)

Personally I plan to shoot all ASA events this year , all the big ones at least so I think I will move up to open B since C offers no shooter of the year or anything like that, I'm not saying that I will be any where near the top for that Butt it's nice to have goals to work towards , I will not move up again until I shoot out of this class , again this is something to strive for


----------



## D.Short (Aug 5, 2010)

I have been shooting Open B,but this year I can shoot Senior{over 50} for the 1st time,just don't know if I would be better off.If anyone has any thoughts on that I would love to hear your experience on it.


----------



## John-in-VA (Mar 27, 2003)

I moved up to super sr last year .All I can say is the sr class has some great shooters .Only bad thing about moving up is all the realy great shooters moved up at the same time ,Good luck


----------



## wannabe even (Dec 30, 2009)

I moved up to semi 2 years back had 3 top tens in the 2 years all i wanted to do is learn and i have alot. Let me tell u alot of awesome guys there its not as uptight as in other classes sure glad they got rid of 14s im a gambler hopefully them 8s low will be 10s high


----------



## knox_nate (Dec 27, 2009)

I will be moving out of novice, but not sure to which class yet. Will either be open c or k45. All depends on if my guessing yardage ever turns into less guessing.


----------



## ABTABB (Apr 4, 2007)

Won out of B last year, looking forward to A this year.!


----------



## southgaboy (Jan 28, 2007)

Sr. Open again this year. Already checking prices on motels.


----------



## Jay-J (Apr 20, 2005)

After I get back from a hunting trip next week im through hunting for the year. Gonna really spend some time on my yardage. If I can see its coming back to me then I plan on shooting Open B next year. If not then I'm shooting K45 again.


----------



## T Miller73 (Jul 22, 2008)

I'm staying in open A . I cant wait !!!


----------



## bigcountry24 (May 11, 2007)

T Miller73 said:


> I'm staying in open A . I cant wait !!!


Me to bud. Looking forward to seeing ya!!!!!


----------



## gaberichter (Aug 31, 2008)

Went from C to B at the classic. I had an absolute blast!! Not gonna hit as many this year as I have changed jobs and don't have the leave built up but will be staying put in B.


----------



## VeroShooter (Jul 14, 2005)

wannabe even said:


> I moved up to semi 2 years back had 3 top tens in the 2 years all i wanted to do is learn and i have alot. Let me tell u alot of awesome guys there its not as uptight as in other classes sure glad they got rid of 14s im a gambler hopefully them 8s low will be 10s high


I agree with wannabe. The semi pro class is my favorite of all classes that I have shot in because of the people that we shoot with. I have shot every class from open c on up and I look forward to seeing my friends on the sp range more than any other class!


----------



## Stillfingers (May 6, 2008)

Stayin in Limited Tim... Why don't you limber up those fingers and come join us?


----------



## bhtr3d (Feb 13, 2004)

Stillfingers said:


> Stayin in Limited Tim... Why don't you limber up those fingers and come join us?


I haven't figured out what I want to shoot this up coming year......Either....A / B / Unlimited or Limited. It all goes with what bow im going to shoot next year....


----------



## tmorelli (Jul 31, 2005)

I'm sitting out next year and coming back to Bow Novice for 14!


----------



## Bowtech11 (Mar 21, 2006)

Well I do enjoy the senior class but there are a few that are just downright shooters. Be ready to have to put two days together. I shot wll last year, cashed in four my best year yet. Everyone in seniors reall tries to help each other. Pray that Perry Hughes goes to Senior Pro lol


----------



## wsbark01 (Feb 26, 2009)

I haven't decided if I am going to move up from Novice to Open B or Known 45, it all depends on how my yardage game goes!


----------



## buttspanker (Apr 25, 2008)

Im moving out of semi, into pro. It will force me to focus on every shot. No room for error.


----------



## Jay-J (Apr 20, 2005)

tmorelli said:


> I'm sitting out next year and coming back to Bow Novice for 14!


LOL!!! Good luck with that Tony!:shade:


----------



## 3rdplace (Jan 3, 2004)

Tyler and I are staying in Semi since Jake is leaving it!


----------



## mdpate (Apr 26, 2010)

Open A... Looking forward to it!


----------



## TOMMYY01 (Oct 21, 2003)

I started this past year in open C. But I think I will start this year in Super seniors. :mg:
Tommy


----------



## n2bows (May 21, 2002)

I am staying in K50


----------



## crucker (Oct 23, 2009)

Shooting open C this year. One of my travel partners got moved to open B. But would like to shoot my way out and not just move up.

Sent from my SPH-D700 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## VeroShooter (Jul 14, 2005)

3rdplace said:


> Tyler and I are staying in Semi since Jake is leaving it!


yes and thank you for that


----------



## coachmo32 (Apr 2, 2009)

3rdplace said:


> Tyler and I are staying in Semi since Jake is leaving it!


 Yall might have a chance now..lol 

HEY JACOB!!


----------



## bustn'nocks (May 11, 2010)

Had no business moving up to Open A last year. That being said I didn't completely embarass myself so that's where you'll find me this year.


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

I won out of K45 so I am gonna play in K50 in 2013. :thumb:


----------



## Tip Toes (Jan 9, 2010)

bigcountry24 said:


> Me to bud. Looking forward to seeing ya!!!!!


I think I'll be staying too... I struggled last year and I'm going to try to get back on track....


Dennis Garrett


----------



## smokin12ring (Dec 4, 2002)

shot open A last year to get my feet wet again since i havent shot in 7 years so will either be in A or move to semi


----------



## elkhunter (Jun 7, 2002)

It will be some time yet before we know if we will be shooting next year, or not --- too many changes pending. If we do, I think I'll stay in Senior Masters, because to move up from there would be "heaven", and I ain't quite ready to go there yet.


----------



## VeroShooter (Jul 14, 2005)

elkhunter said:


> It will be some time yet before we know if we will be shooting next year, or not --- too many changes pending. If we do, I think I'll stay in Senior Masters, because to move up from there would be "heaven", and I ain't quite ready to go there yet.


Elkie we really hope you are able to shoot next year. We would miss seeing you two at the shoots


----------



## VeroShooter (Jul 14, 2005)

coachmo32 said:


> Yall might have a chance now..lol
> 
> HEY JACOB!!


Hey Mo! Why don't you come play with us?


----------



## GMBowPro (Dec 21, 2009)

Had a great finish to the season in Open B and I will be staying there for 2013. Already looking forward to seeing everyone on the range and around the shoot site.

There were some great shooters who earned their way out of Open B last year and I say "Great Job!" to all of you - good luck in whatever class you settle in for the coming season.


----------



## bhtr3d (Feb 13, 2004)

VeroShooter said:


> Hey Mo! Why don't you come play with us?


Don't you think you need to change your avatar???? LOL



You can use mine.....something that is GREAT and you know you really want to be a GATOR


----------



## DanielMatthews (May 12, 2011)

I think I'm going to move to K-45...really excited!!


----------



## muledhunter (Feb 23, 2009)

Wish we had Asa up here in the pnw sounds like a blast with lots of classes and awesome rules! Come on move some up to Washington!!!!!!!


----------



## jjarcher (Sep 19, 2012)

prolly opena this year


----------



## jjarcher (Sep 19, 2012)

open A


----------



## tmorelli (Jul 31, 2005)

DanielMatthews said:


> I think I'm going to move to K-45...really excited!!


They're making a new class just for you. If you win, you get your entry fee back.... So its a lot like K50. :shade:


----------



## VeroShooter (Jul 14, 2005)

bhtr3d said:


> Don't you think you need to change your avatar???? LOL
> 
> 
> 
> You can use mine.....something that is GREAT and you know you really want to be a GATOR



Is that better? I hadn't paid any attention to that! 
OK I am just ignoring the Gator thing


----------



## Babyk (Jul 5, 2011)

tmorelli said:


> They're making a new class just for you. If you win, you get your entry fee back.... So its a lot like K50. :shade:


nicley said sir


----------



## DanielMatthews (May 12, 2011)

tmorelli said:


> They're making a new class just for you. If you win, you get your entry fee back.... So its a lot like K50. :shade:


Wait..so I'm the only one in the class? I guess if it's just me it's only missing a few people..since we average around 10! lol I wish they would combine to the two classes personally.


----------



## HokieArcher (Mar 13, 2009)

Really looking forward to another year in Open A with the good ole boys!


----------



## tmorelli (Jul 31, 2005)

DanielMatthews said:


> Wait..so I'm the only one in the class? I guess if it's just me it's only missing a few people..since we average around 10! lol I wish they would combine to the two classes personally.


I hope K50 sees an attendance spike this year. I know there are at least 4-5 coming out of K45 this year. So, if regulars from last year aren't leaving, thats a big spike alone.


----------



## okarcher (Jul 21, 2002)

Hey, now when I showed up in K50 I brought people with me. They were like 35 in K50 the first time I shot this year. Had over 20 ever time after that so not to far off the pro's. Lets change the name to "Pro Known" so we can have a shootoff and contingency!!!:teeth:

Chad Hilburn


----------



## treeman65 (Nov 24, 2005)

k50 just not sure which ones we are going too. Gainesville if we dont have snow for the snowmobiles after that who knows/


----------



## bhtr3d (Feb 13, 2004)

okarcher said:


> Hey, now when I showed up in K50 I brought people with me. They were like 35 in K50 the first time I shot this year. Had over 20 ever time after that so not to far off the pro's. Lets change the name to "Pro Known" so we can have a shootoff and contingency!!!:teeth:
> 
> Chad Hilburn


Um no. ...not right now....


----------



## Tip Toes (Jan 9, 2010)

okarcher said:


> Hey, now when I showed up in K50 I brought people with me. They were like 35 in K50 the first time I shot this year. Had over 20 ever time after that so not to far off the pro's. Lets change the name to "Pro Known" so we can have a shootoff and contingency!!!:teeth:
> 
> Chad Hilburn


I might come over from A if they do that... Lol


Dennis Garrett


----------



## tmorelli (Jul 31, 2005)

bhtr3d said:


> Um no. ...not right now....


I'm with Chad.


----------



## Tip Toes (Jan 9, 2010)

tmorelli said:


> I'm with Chad.


Why not? 


Dennis Garrett


----------



## jnutz19 (Apr 12, 2010)

i think im just going to stick with open C again this year. didnt do too hot last year so theres no reason for me to move up right now. maybe.......and i mean MAYBE i can win out of open C this year but i dont see that happening LOL


----------



## tmorelli (Jul 31, 2005)

Tip Toes said:


> Why not?
> 
> 
> Dennis Garrett


Hold on. This is getting confusing. :confused3: I was agreeing with Chad (okarcher) that Known Pro/shootoffs/contingency are something I'd like to see....and thereby offering some retort and hoping for more conversation from Tim (bhtr3d). 

Make sense or am I misunderstanding?


----------



## treeman65 (Nov 24, 2005)

tmorelli said:


> Hold on. This is getting confusing. :confused3: I was agreeing with Chad (okarcher) that Known Pro/shootoffs/contingency are something I'd like to see....and thereby offering some retort and hoping for more conversation from Tim (bhtr3d).
> 
> Make sense or am I misunderstanding?


sounds good to me Tim can get ov er it/.


----------



## Tip Toes (Jan 9, 2010)

tmorelli said:


> Hold on. This is getting confusing. :confused3: I was agreeing with Chad (okarcher) that Known Pro/shootoffs/contingency are something I'd like to see....and thereby offering some retort and hoping for more conversation from Tim (bhtr3d).
> 
> Make sense or am I misunderstanding?


My bad... I missed something... I'm straight now. Lol. 


Dennis Garrett


----------



## treeman65 (Nov 24, 2005)

me and tripp will finally be on the same ranges.:cheers: k50 shooters better be ready to have some fun


----------



## n2bows (May 21, 2002)

okarcher said:


> Hey, now when I showed up in K50 I brought people with me. They were like 35 in K50 the first time I shot this year. Had over 20 ever time after that so not to far off the pro's. Lets change the name to "Pro Known" so we can have a shootoff and contingency!!!:teeth:
> 
> Chad Hilburn


I think this is a great idea. And I have been trying to get ASA to change the name of the class to Known Pro ever since they started the class. There is a LOT of resistance to this from one bow manufacturer, or this would have happened all ready.


----------



## bhtr3d (Feb 13, 2004)

treeman65 said:


> sounds good to me Tim can get ov er it/.


I have nothing to get over James. 

As to why not.... There still has to have some other issues addressed. It is not my place to deliberate here.....So, i'll just say just take the baby steps before you walk. I am not against it. Just some other issues / logistics need to be worked.

Also, you all will have your a shoot down this coming year.... At Florida, I believe. Make it intresting there and it will be a major step into the future.


----------



## treeman65 (Nov 24, 2005)

bhtr3d said:


> I have nothing to get over James.
> 
> As to why not.... There still has to have some other issues addressed. It is not my place to deliberate here.....So, i'll just say just take the baby steps before you walk. I am not against it. Just some other issues / logistics need to be worked.
> 
> Also, you all will have your a shoot down this coming year.... At Florida, I believe. Make it intresting there and it will be a major step into the future.


wow didnt realize since i left that you are now the head of asa. sorry dude


----------



## bhtr3d (Feb 13, 2004)

treeman65 said:


> wow didnt realize since i left that you are now the head of asa. sorry dude


Im not..nor ever said I was..... Just giving some insight.


----------



## DanielMatthews (May 12, 2011)

Easy killers!! Bring the gloves up! 

By interesting I'm assuming they are wanting the guys that make the shoot down to shoot at all the 14's? I'm also wracking my brain (which if u know me isn't hard) trying to figure out what needs to happen for Sir Chad Hilburn's idea. I for one am possibly the biggest supporter of this idea, and have always wanted/thought it should be a pro class. But from what I've heard it has to do with a manufacturer threatening to remove their sponsorship from ASA if it is made a pro class...I dont know if it's a secret who it is but if u don't know, their company rhymes with my last name.


----------



## tmorelli (Jul 31, 2005)

Nevermind. I'm keeping my mouth shut.


----------



## treeman65 (Nov 24, 2005)

DanielMatthews said:


> Easy killers!! Bring the gloves up!
> 
> By interesting I'm assuming they are wanting the guys that make the shoot down to shoot at all the 14's? I'm also wracking my brain (which if u know me isn't hard) trying to figure out what needs to happen for Sir Chad Hilburn's idea. I for one am possibly the biggest supporter of this idea, and have always wanted/thought it should be a pro class. But from what I've heard it has to do with a manufacturer threatening to remove their sponsorship from ASA if it is made a pro class...I dont know if it's a secret who it is but if u don't know, their company rhymes with my last name.


 i was just given tiny a hard time. Its amazing how everything has to be hush hush.:embara:


----------



## okarcher (Jul 21, 2002)

Toni started a post over on the ASA forum to continue this conversation. Already have few responses to it,check it out.


----------



## okarcher (Jul 21, 2002)

Tony started a post over on the ASA forum to continue this conversation. Already have few responses to it,check it out.


----------



## n2bows (May 21, 2002)

DanielMatthews said:


> Easy killers!! Bring the gloves up!
> . But from what I've heard it has to do with a manufacturer threatening to remove their sponsorship from ASA if it is made a pro class...I dont know if it's a secret who it is but if u don't know, their company rhymes with my last name.


Bingo!!


----------



## bigcountry24 (May 11, 2007)

Ok Tim and James who needs a hug first. James looking forward to see at a shoot this year, hope you are doing well.


----------



## bhtr3d (Feb 13, 2004)

bigcountry24 said:


> Ok Tim and James who needs a hug first. James looking forward to see at a shoot this year, hope you are doing well.


aaaawwwhhhhhh....mikey....your gunna give me a hug.....im so touched.....im starting to get teary eyed now......LMAO


----------



## NCstick (Aug 14, 2011)

Hey guys, new to 3D. I shot local last season in the Hunter class. I became a member of the ASA mid June of last season. I intend to stay in the Hunter class for this coming season and only stay local other than shooting the state. I shot the qualifier last season but, didn't make it to the state. My old sight broke two days before. 

As far as my season last year, I finished top 5 in all 7 events I shot and won one and had 2 second place finishes. Just shot a benefit shoot an took 2nd with my 2nd highest score so far. 

I have changed my set up completely for this next season. I'm shooting a Prime Centroid, CBE Tech Hunter, I will be buying a Stokorized 10" for the front and an SS1 to use as a side bar and going Bodoodle Pro Lite II rest. I am sticking with my Easton Flatlines and putting in glue in points. 

I plan on staying in the Hunter class until I can shoot consistent 190's and shoot at least one 200+. I shot 170's-180's last season shooting a CE RKT set up for hunting. I feel more confident than ever judging yardage now. 

I know this was a little off topic but, I really didn't know of much better thread to introduce myself to all the 3D guys.


----------



## JCYoung (Jul 25, 2011)

2012 was my first year to shoot 3D competitively and I only shot one Pro/Am (Metropolis). Fought nerves and equipment problems and really sucked it up it Women's Open B. I shot Women's Hunter at the local and state shoots and did pretty good. Pretty sure I'm going to shoot Open/Open B at local and state this year as well as ASA.


----------

